#ubuntu-news 2009-03-04
<boredandblogging> beuno: ping
<beuno> boredandblogging, hi there
<boredandblogging> beuno: pm please
<MTecknology> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1836 :D
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-06
<nhandler> boredandblogging: I know you added the jaunty release schedule to the gcal. Is there any chance you could do the same thing for the karmic schedule?
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-07
<johnc4510> morning
<tyche> Yea.  THIS time, I think it is.
<johnc4510> tyche: hey
<johnc4510> how goes it
<tyche> Well, now that I've woken up for the SECOND time this morning, not too bad.  Yourself?
<johnc4510> hmmm, better today, had a very bad stomach yesterday
<tyche> Hmmmm!  So did Paula.  HMMM!  Maybe I should ask her where she was, yesterday.
<tyche> Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> or the day before
<johnc4510> hee hee
<tyche> Seriously, she thinks it was something she ate.
<tyche> She's OK now, though.
<johnc4510> yeah, i'm not sure myself what it was
<johnc4510> or is
<johnc4510> gad 495 feeds to work thru
<johnc4510> wow, nick has a new blog interface it looks like
<johnc4510> http://boredandblogging.com
<tyche> That was NOT a nice thing to do to a guy so early in the morning.
<tyche> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!
<tyche> That's worse than a Hawaian shirt on a fat man, early in the morning.
<tyche> NET SPLIT!!!  Hee hee
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Now you see what boredandblogging's site did to the IRC world?
<johnc4510> hee hee
<tyche> System overload.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> that is new isn't it
<johnc4510> the theme
<johnc4510> ?
<kennymc0> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!
<kennymc0> :D
<johnc4510> kennymc0: morning
<kennymc0> did you see that i got that new poll that you were talking about up on the site? :)
<johnc4510> yeah, i did
<johnc4510> nice
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> johnc4510: I believe it is.  I'm sure I'd remember the shock if I'd seen it before.
<tyche> Just don't show it to kennymc0.  We don't want another net split.  LOL
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> i looked at the link before the netsplit
<johnc4510> last time it was just plain white i think
<johnc4510> ah so you  caused that
<kennymc0> no my computer wasnt even on when that happened
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-08
<johnc4510> gooood morning all
<tyche> Morning.
<johnc4510> hey bud
<johnc4510> i moved the Eucalytus piece from GCN to New in Jaunty
<nizarus> morning johnc4510
<johnc4510> getting ready to work on new ubuntu members summaries i just got in mail
<johnc4510> nizarus: hi
<johnc4510> :)
<nizarus> johnc4510, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2009-March/000434.html
<johnc4510> what's up
<johnc4510> looking
<nizarus> is it sweet for UWN or the fridge ?
<tyche> Oh, that's fine.
<nizarus> or bothe :p
<johnc4510> nizarus: yeah i saw that one this morning a little earlier. Didn't we cover that already in UWN?? or is this something different ??
<johnc4510> looked like a recap to me, but i could be wrong
<nizarus> johnc4510, we just announced it on UWN with a little abstruct
<nizarus> here is a more detailled report
<johnc4510> k, let me take a better look at it in a bit then. thx :)
<nizarus> ok johnc4510, and here what we wrote about it : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123#Tunisian%20Team%20Events%20in%20December
<johnc4510> k thx :)
<johnc4510> tyche: where's everyone?
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> sleeping in?
<tyche> Maybe.  I was, until about the time you said "Good morning".
<johnc4510> ah
<tyche> It's NICE being retired.
<johnc4510> late for you
<johnc4510> yep, i guess
<johnc4510> hee hee
<tyche> Well, I was up earlier, to give Moonlight her medication, then went back to bed
<johnc4510> nods
<tyche> And yes, she's doing MUCH better.
<johnc4510> great
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> brb
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> back
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> ok, new ubuntu member summaries are up now
<kennymc0> cool
<tyche> Launchpad news is in.
<johnc4510> k thx
<myrtlebeachbums> I'm working on the last ITP article and then that will be pasted in.
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: thx
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: ping
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: nm
<tyche> ARGLE, ARGLE, ARGLE.  kennymc0 is hogging the editing.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> yeah, i see
<tyche> Well, I could always go shave while I'm waiting for him.
<johnc4510> tyche: you go ahead after him, i need a small relief break anyway
<tyche> bbiab
<johnc4510> lol k
<tyche> back
<kennymc0> i'm out of edit tyche
<kennymc0> was fixing the formatting on the upcoming events
<tyche> Yea, and now johnc4510 is hogging the edit.  LOL
<kennymc0> lol
<johnc4510> i'm out tyche
<kennymc0> uh oh i better jump in really quick before tyche gets to it
<kennymc0> lol
<tyche> kennymc0: what needed doing on the upcoming events?
<johnc4510> he's adding the "all day" events
<kennymc0> he put each heading for the event as === event === and then under it he put the date as on level of heading below it
<kennymc0> and put it on each one
<johnc4510> ah
<kennymc0> mr johnc4510 it says that you are still in edit
<tyche> BTW, johnc4510, you are NOT out.  At least according to the heading on the edit page
<johnc4510> nope
<tyche> kennymc0: you mean he didn't space-asterisk?  he just asterisked?
<johnc4510> not in
<tyche> This page was opened for editing or last previewed at 2009-03-08 09:53:43 by John Crawford.
<tyche> You should refrain from editing this page for at least another 5 minute(s), to avoid editing conflicts.
<tyche> To leave the editor, press the Cancel button.
<johnc4510> i just checked
<johnc4510> not in
<kennymc0> he put === Name of Meeting === then on the next like he put ==== day of the meeting ==== and then below that he had it right
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> ah
<tyche> AH.  I never caught that.  Sorry.
<johnc4510> ok, kennymc0 you need to show him about that
<kennymc0> i will
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> johnc4510: it still says you are in edit
<johnc4510> i'm NOT
<kennymc0> and it jsut went up to 10 min now
<johnc4510> for the final time lol
<tyche> Yea, yea, yea.
<tyche> (Hmmm.  I'm a Beatle?)
<kennymc0> it went from 4 min up to 10 min so you must have done something
<johnc4510> refresh you page please
<johnc4510> rofl
<kennymc0> still the same thing
<kennymc0> 9 min now
<johnc4510> ok, just go ahead then and edit
<johnc4510> should be ok
<kennymc0> yeah i'll just edit it and if somehting gets messed up i know who to blame :P
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> all day events are now in with all the information that was included in the calender about them
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> and no edit conflicts?
<kennymc0> which was absolutely no extra info
<kennymc0> not that i saw
<johnc4510> so i was out
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> likely excuse
<johnc4510> i have done this a couple of times before  rofl
<kennymc0> ....uh huh.........ok...........ssuuuurrrreee..........
<johnc4510> issue 146 or 148 will be my 100th
<kennymc0> which is all the more reason why you would rig it so that it would look likeyou were always in so that no one else would edit so you could go in real quick to finish your work
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Yea, even after kennymc0 got out it was STILL saying johnc4510 was in.  There's something fishy here.
<kennymc0> yeah
<johnc4510> yeah, im in
<johnc4510> tyche: ok, i just saved
<johnc4510> and am out
<tyche> That's OK, it left mine in.
<kennymc0> johnc4510: let me know when you are out
<tyche> WHAT???  AGAIN???  LOL
<kennymc0> yeah he's making it difficult
<myrtlebeachbums> Funny, I was just going to say the same thing.
<kennymc0> i guess i'll just give up and finish the next one and see if i can get in after that one
<kennymc0> maybe i'll get lucky
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay, after johnc4510 stops hogging things, LMK when you're out kennymc0.
<myrtlebeachbums> :)
<johnc4510> kennymc0: i'm out now
<kennymc0> you sure?
<tyche> And we're supposed to believe that?
<kennymc0> i'm with tyche
<kennymc0> how are we supposed to believe you
<kennymc0> we have been misled before
<myrtlebeachbums> If you don't quit picking on johnc4510 and post what you've got, I'm going in ahead of you. ;)
<tyche> Um.  kennymc0, I think you should take not of the word at the beginning of johnc4510's title:  CHIEF.  We're just workers.  Do you REALLY want to make the boss irate?
<tyche> He might cut your pay.
<myrtlebeachbums> Gee, and our salaries just doubled with the shiny new titles on the contacts page too.
<tyche> kennymc0: "than to havke to configure" should be "than to have to configure"
<tyche> That's in "Hive Five: Best Home Server Software"
<myrtlebeachbums> Helpful tip - gedit does have spell checking, but you need to turn it on manually for each thing you open.
<myrtlebeachbums> When gedit gets wiki highlighting, it'll be perfect.
<tyche> I wonder if that could be arrainged for VIM
<myrtlebeachbums> Maybe.
<kennymc0> ok i'm out
<tyche> There are a lot of plugins for that, for highlighting code.
<myrtlebeachbums> I used to really like joe before I started understanding vim more. Why did I like joe? Because it used the same commands that Wordstar used oh.... almost 30 years ago.
<kennymc0> ugh i'm being dragged away from my computer now
<kennymc0> looks like i wont be able to finsih the other one either
<myrtlebeachbums> GAH!
<kennymc0> having to fix stuff around the house
<myrtlebeachbums> Now Liraz is in.
<kennymc0> gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<myrtlebeachbums> I'll take it.
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: let me know when your out please
<johnc4510> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> I'm out johnc4510
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue132
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-08
<akgraner> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue183
<nhandler> Who has access to fix file attachments on the fridge ?
#ubuntu-news 2010-03-14
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly News is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue184
<cjohnston> thanks johnc4510
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-07
<pleia2> who handles our feedburner? It's what feeds fridge posts to planet and it doesn't work
<pleia2> http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-news
<pleia2> maybe we should update planet with our regular rss feed?
<pleia2> can someone post this? http://brainupdate.wordpress.com/2011/03/07/ubuntu-is-the-readers-choice/
 * pleia2 too busy until later :(
<pleia2> for fridge
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-08
<pleia2> working on http://brainupdate.wordpress.com/2011/03/07/ubuntu-is-the-readers-choice/ now
<pleia2> nhandler: do you know who handles the feedburner account?
<nhandler> pleia2: No. Maybe akgraner or nick
<pleia2> it's what feeds the planet and it's been broken since feb
<pleia2> should we keep using it or just update planet with the proper feed?
<nhandler> pleia2: I can't remember the reason for not using the native WP feed. It might have been so we can get some stats, but if it is broken, switching might be best. However, it might be best to confirm with amber
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> nhandler: can you check if it's associated with the editor.ubuntu.news@gmail.com account? I just get forwarded that email, I can't log in to the gmail account itself
<pleia2> it == feedburner
<nhandler> pleia2: I don't see any emails in that inbox about feedburner
<pleia2> ok
<nhandler> It is also relatively new
<pleia2> I'll have to try track down akgraner again tomorrow
<pleia2> akgraner: do you know who controls our feedburner account? feeds to planet have been broken since feb :( http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-news
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> I think nick might have set that up..I know I didn't but I'll check into it
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-09
<pleia2> akgraner: any word on feedburner? should we just go back to feeding the planet with the regular rss feed instead of using feedburner at all?
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-10
<nhandler> Sorry for the late notice, but I might be late for the meeting tomorrow (possibly 45 minutes). I'll toss some items on the agenda and I will be more than glad to discuss them and answer any questions when I show up
<akgraner> pleia2, no word yet...can we just add it to the planet like other blogs are?
<pleia2> akgraner: we have a meeting scheduled for 20 minutes from now, is it ok to push up an hour (nhandler can't make it just yet)
<pleia2> and everyone else too :)
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> just ping me when everyone is around
<akgraner> as you can see I was late as well :-/
<akgraner> sigh
<pleia2> will do
<nhandler> Thanks a lot guys, and sorry for messing up the schedule
<holstein> nhandler: thats it, you're fired ;)
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> akgraner: still about? meeting time!
<pleia2> it's ok, I was neck deep in a new server deployment at meeting time anyway
<pleia2> (ongoing, but I'm not slacking, my server is rsyncing!)
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-11
<nhandler> Hmm...Looks like we might have lost akgraner :(
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> well, we can probably get started anyway
<nhandler> Did you want to start pleia2? Or should I?
<pleia2> you can, I already chaired one meeting today :)
<nhandler> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 00:01. The chair is nhandler.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<nhandler> [TOPIC] Rotate all UWN Tasks
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Rotate all UWN Tasks
<nhandler> I've been meaning to get an email out about this, but that has gotten delayed a bit.
<nhandler> Basically, publishing UWN is a pretty large task. Even splitting up the various sections still requires a lot of work from people
<pleia2> so we're thinking of taking this and chopping it up a bit? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<akgraner> nope I'm here
<pleia2> I'm wondering how much of this we can further automate
<nhandler> pleia2: Basically. People would sign up to handle various parts of that list on a per-issue basis (instead of for all issues)
<akgraner> that would be awesome if people would :-)
<pleia2> it was kind of silly how long it takes to do: Updates and Security and Upcoming Meetings and Events
<akgraner> I think we can link to those
<akgraner> but that's just me
<pleia2> there are scripts for these, but humans still need to do stuff
<akgraner> nods so we link to the calendar
<nhandler> pleia2: Upcoming Meetings and Events is hard to automate due to recurring tasks (they make it rather hard to parse)
<akgraner> and link to the update archives
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, maybe we just do that
<akgraner> I also think the team reports can just be a link to the wiki page
<nhandler> Out of curiosity, is anyone else watching besides me, pleia2, akgraner, and holstein ?
<akgraner> b/c they make it LONG
<pleia2> akgraner: *nod*
<nhandler> akgraner: I've shortened them down to only including the councils and mentioning the teams that had reports
<akgraner> and people who read it on a mobile device complain about it's length
<holstein> and i gotta run like its my birthday... and it is :)
<akgraner> holstein, happy b-day
<nhandler> Happy Birthday holstein
<pleia2> happy birthday holstein :)
<holstein> thanks
<holstein> i'll look back over the meeting though
<akgraner> I know I was supposed to roll out a new template...
<pleia2> I am less concerned about length and more concerned about man power at this point (I like that it's long, but it's too tedious)
<akgraner> but that that got put on the back burner
<nhandler> +1 pleia2
<akgraner> pleia2, that's always been the issue..:-/
<pleia2> changing 19-21 into simple links makes things that much easier
<nhandler> I think if we get a signup page and email out, we could probably get a few new faces (I don't know if they'll stick around or not)
<akgraner> we have some same links on a page
<akgraner> I'll have to find that wiki...
<akgraner> we can just link to the wiki that has the various sample links for those
<akgraner> if you'd like
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not sure if I'm sure what page you are talking about
<pleia2> do we want to continue to highlight the minutes of Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings?
<akgraner> one sec I'll find it...
<akgraner> nah
<akgraner> we can pull that
<nhandler> Agreed
<pleia2> we can toss important stuff in General Community News
<akgraner> I had people ask why we didn't add more development stuff so I said I would try that approach
<akgraner> we tried it and clearly it wasn't as needed as some thought
<akgraner> but you don't know if you don't try
<nhandler> If people are really interested in a specific dev team, there are much better ways to stay up-to-date
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> then just pull it..
<nhandler> Well, I can finish up the email. If someone can get a wiki page put together (or modify an existing one) so that people can sign up to do a certain step for a particular issue of UWN, that would be helpful
<akgraner> don't we have one we just need to modify?
<pleia2> looks like Liraz is continuing to do the bug and brainstorm stats, so they can stay :)
<nhandler> akgraner: We might from when we were trying to set this up for rotating editors
<akgraner> I'll look
<akgraner> when does it need to be done by?
<nhandler> akgraner: Whenever you get a chance.
<akgraner> pleia2, yep I'll let him know we are going to just provide links to Updates and security archives
<akgraner> so there will be no need to run the script to pull all the updates anymore...
<pleia2> akgraner: that's different than the updates and security
<akgraner> right
<nhandler> [ACTION] nhandler to draft rotating-postions email
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  nhandler to draft rotating-postions email
<akgraner> I know
<akgraner> he does all of those
<nhandler> [ACTION] akgraner to take care of finding/editing signup wiki page
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to take care of finding/editing signup wiki page
<pleia2> oh
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> well if he's doing them there is no need for us to get rid of those sections :)
<pleia2> if we have a volunteer who is willing, keep!
<akgraner> we does but he also overrides them each week
 * nhandler nods
<pleia2> ok, let's keep all those sections then
<pleia2> these will turn into links:
<pleia2> Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings
<pleia2> Monthly Team Reports: <MONTH> <YEAR>
<pleia2> Upcoming Meetings and Events
<akgraner> so someone will need to verify that they are all there from the last publication
<akgraner> b/c they will only be the last week
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm still not sure about the Team Reports. I'd like to play with a few ideas I have (I think we need to somehow recognize teams that do them)
<pleia2> nhandler: ok
<akgraner> nhandler, that's you're baby so however you want to do it
<nhandler> akgraner: We can sort that out when we finally get in a position to release a new UWN again
<nhandler> [TOPIC] Fridge Migration
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Fridge Migration
<akgraner> other than the feedburner what else is broken?
<nhandler> Do we have any information on when we will finally have fridge.ubuntu.com point directly to the server instead of just redirecting to ubuntu-news.org?
<akgraner> nope not yet...but I can follow up on that
<nhandler> Thanks
<nhandler> We were also wondering if you remembered the reasoning for using feedburner rather than the native WP rss feed
<akgraner> nope - I emailed Nick as I am sure there was a reason I just don't remember what it was..
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner
<akgraner> but I'll see him this weekend so if he hasn't answered the email I'll ask him in person
<pleia2> (cornering in person)++
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> pleia2: I know we talked briefly about this a few weeks ago, but have you noticed any other problems with the interview script?
 * nhandler isn't sure if we've had new interviews since then
<pleia2> I don't think we've had a new one
<pleia2> but other than the tagging, it seems fine
<nhandler> pleia2: I /think/ I got the tagging working (but I can't test to confirm)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> 7
<nhandler> The rotating positions thing was my main topic, any other topics people want to discuss?
<pleia2> I think that's it
<pleia2> should we propose a next publish date for UWN?
<nhandler> pleia2: I think that would probably depend on when we get the call for help out (or when we find ourselves with a very free weekend)
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2 thank you all so much!  You all have taken on so much in the last four months
<pleia2> nhandler: *nod* ok, we'll talk about that once we have our ducks lined up :)
<nhandler> pleia2: My goal would be early April though
<pleia2> ok
<akgraner> I like the April Idea
<nhandler> Thanks for coming everyone, and I'll try to get the email out asap
<akgraner> I'll be moved by then
<nhandler> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:25.
<pleia2> akgraner: I'd also like to do a News thing at UDS (I can put together a blueprint once we start writing such things)
<pleia2> drag some other community folks in to help and give input
<akgraner> +1
<akgraner> pleia2, I can help with the BP if you want
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> Can we do that next week once I get back from PyCon?
<pleia2> sure
<akgraner> awesome...then Monday or Tuesday we can just knock it out
<akgraner> in the meantime I'll find those wiki pages and update then etc
 * nhandler hugs akgraner 
 * pleia2 hugs all around
<pleia2> thanks akgraner and nhandler :)
<akgraner> :-) I <3 y'all!
<pleia2> nhandler: can you log in to ubuntu-news.org w/ LP?
<pleia2> I haven't been able to lately
<nhandler> Let me try
<pleia2> it sends me to LP, I say "yes, sign me in" and end up with "OpenID login failed: Server denied check_authentication"
<akgraner> so if SSO is broken I need to include that in my email
<nhandler> pleia2: I just had the same error.
<pleia2> ok, akgraner please include this :)
 * nhandler goes to see if our plugin is outdated
<akgraner> will do :--)
<nhandler> Hmm...It says that we don't have libcurl support for PHP or the XRDS-Simple plugin
<pleia2> feedburner working again \o/
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. Did we figure out why we are using feedburner yet?
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-12
<CensoredBiscuit> pleia2: you got a sec
<pleia2> CensoredBiscuit: sure
<CensoredBiscuit> You guies need any help with anything?
<pleia2> well, we just had a meeting earlier this week where we outlined some of the things we want to focus on and we're drafting some documentation to make helping easier
<pleia2> so yes, we need help, and we're close to paving a path to accept that help :)
<pleia2> can I give you a nudge when we have some docs together?
<CensoredBiscuit> Yea
<pleia2> great
<CensoredBiscuit> I think this is one of my lurking channels
<pleia2> well, even if you /part I know where you live! ...er, where else to find you
#ubuntu-news 2011-03-13
<nhandler> pleia2, akgraner: If https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/wordpress-teams-integration/trunk does what I think it does, it might be nice to deploy on the fridge (we also need to resolve those OpenID errors which requires the missing plugins I noted the other day)
<pleia2> hm, the last commit is over a year ago
<pleia2> I wonder if they are still using it?
<nhandler> No clue. Not sure if it works either.
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-05
<pleia2> if anyone wants to do editorial review, please do :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue255
<pleia2> I'll add stats and security stuff in the morning
 * nlsthzn is in the final stretch of night shift # 3... mind has vacated the premises
<pleia2> hehe :)
<pleia2> good luck on the final stretch!
<pleia2> I used to work the night shift, but I was younger and didn't like sleep as much
<nlsthzn> :) well, I am not working night shifts because I like it (which sucks)... but second last one for this cycle is now done... time to go home and catch some epic Zzzzzs....
<nlsthzn> cheers all
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> stats are in, if anyone wants to do editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue255
<pleia2> (you can edit the wiki, or just say in here if you see a typo/error)
<pleia2> I'll publish in 7 hours
<nlsthzn-work> pleia2: cool ... will have a look see as time permits
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; I'll do a final check the Weekly meetings links
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: thank you :)
<pleia2> nlsthzn-work: thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!  you all are rocking
<pleia2> actually, I'll have time in 2.5 hours to release (lunch break :))
<pleia2> akgraner: global jam was helpful this weekend, snagged some more summary writers from events :)
<akgraner> awesome :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Great pleia2
 * Silverlion waves
 * MrChrisDruif waves back
<MrChrisDruif> Are we an ocean now? ^_^
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif hoe gaat het ? ... ups. sorry. had to speak dutch all day ...
<MrChrisDruif> I'm fine, you?
<Silverlion> Tired as hell... customers care for foreign people (dutch in my case) is very exhausting
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue255
<Silverlion> pleia2 u are doin' a hell of a job in this team ... just so you know
<nlsthzn-work> awesome, congrats to all... now on to the next one
<pleia2> Silverlion: thanks
<pleia2> and thanks everyone :)
<MrChrisDruif> Credits due where credits due: both akgraner and pleia2 have busted their asses off last year or so to keep UWN afloat!!
<Silverlion> that is why ;)
<Silverlion> maybe we should get akgraner do an interview ;)
<bkerensa> akgraner should be interviewed... she is always interviewing everyone else ;p
<Silverlion> ;)
<Silverlion> bkerensa feel free ^^
<bkerensa> Silverlion: oh no... I'm too busy :P as things stand I had to cancel a trip to seattle since release party is next month and conflicts :(
 * Silverlion is off now to get some rest
<Silverlion> luckily my schedule tells me to have two days off duty :D
<Unit193> Howdy, Froyo.
<nlsthzn-work> It's a trap!
<IWantFroyo> Hello there.
<IWantFroyo> -.-
<IWantFroyo> Anyways, I've been thinking of joining the group.
<IWantFroyo> Anyone willing to provide a link to some information?
<pleia2> IWantFroyo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam has details for all the stuff we work on
 * Silverlion would do so but needs to head for the bed
<pleia2> and welcome :)
<IWantFroyo> Thank you. Heading over.
<nlsthzn-work> pleia2: how can new peeps be added to your weekly call to arms?
<pleia2> nlsthzn-work: details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join
<pleia2> they can email editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com to request to be added
<nlsthzn-work> oh sorry... should have gone and checked it myself I guess... (just something about wiki's that I don't like) :p
<IWantFroyo> Do I need to email editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com for an editor position? Or is that just for the publishers and writers?
<shever> hi all...nlsthzn-work suggested that I pop over here and basically just rip off exactly what IWantFroyo has said :)
<pleia2> IWantFroyo: to be an editor you just hang out here and when the newsletter is ready we ask people in channel to review the newsletter :)
<pleia2> usually happens on Monday
<shever> so, if you need a second pedantic proofreader, then I'm happy to add my name to the list. On UF my nick is "lechien73", but for some reason XChat chose my secondary nick when I logged on!
<pleia2> welcome shever
<nlsthzn-work> with many eyes all grammer mistakes are shallow...
<pleia2> nlsthzn-work: grammar ;)
<shever> pleia2 - beat me to it :P
<nlsthzn-work> lol
<nlsthzn-work> glad I hadn't said anything about spellinh
<nlsthzn-work> >.<
<IWantFroyo> ...
<nlsthzn-work> *spelling
<pleia2> we only send emails out for summary writing, since those take a couple of days to write
<pleia2> editing usually happens in a window of just a few hours, so IRC works better than email
<IWantFroyo> Anyways, I joined the mailing list and the launchpad group. It'll be a pleasure to work with you chaps. My UF account, so we can get to know each other better:http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1212450.
<IWantFroyo> Do they note the times for working sessions in emails?
<pleia2> I'm not a chap, but thanks for coming to help out :)
<pleia2> IWantFroyo: the email includes a link to a document, it's done when all the summaries are completed
<pleia2> so there isn't really a time
<pleia2> it starts when the email is sent, ends when all the summaries have been written
<IWantFroyo> Okay.
<IWantFroyo> Well, I got to go right now, but I'll be back and at it after the next email.
<IWantFroyo> Good night!
<nlsthzn-work> bai IWantFroyo
<pleia2> hm, they haven't sent an email to get added to the list :\
<nlsthzn-work> lol... perhaps in time...
<shever> I've just requested to join the launchpad group (Matt Rudge is the real name)
<pleia2> yeah, I'll ask them the next time they join
<pleia2> shever: thanks, we need to sort out the launchpad groups soon (we don't use them right now, lots of pending people)
<shever> could you let me know how to join the mailing list, please? I think I joined a little late in the conversation for that.
<pleia2> shever: the news team does several things, you can learn about them here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<shever> pleia2: great, thanks :)
<pleia2> link to the mailing list is there :)
<pleia2> the list I was talking about is different - a list of individuals we email each week when we're ready to get article summaries written
<pleia2> specifically for Ubuntu Weekly News (one of the three things the news team works on)
<shever> ok...I recently was approved for membership based on forums contributions, and want to help out more
<pleia2> great :)
<shever> since I mentioned to bodhi_zazen that my particular..."interests" :) were coding and proofreading, I was pointed to here as a starting point
<shever> I've proofread technical manuals, and also the "ZX Spectrum Book" by Andrew Rollings, so if you want an irritatingly pedantic old git to look over anything then, I'm ashamed to say, I could well be your man!
<pleia2> well, as I said we do proof-reading of the newsletter here on Sunday night - Monday (for this week, I asked for reviews 22 hours ago and then again 6 hour sago)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue255 is the latest issue, we ask for proof-readers to make sure the summaries make sense and don't have any obvious errors
<pleia2> (this one is already released, so no more editing needed)
<nlsthzn-work> ... because butchers of the english language like nlsthzn hacked on it ... :p
<shever> Grand...first glance says that "reoccurring" (under 12.04 Development Update) isn't a word - it should be "recurring" ;)
<shever> But I'll pop back on Sunday evenings for proofreading fun :D
<Unit193> I'm always the one saying something went wrong the day or so after. :P
<pleia2> shever: see, too late for that issue, but I hope to have your help for the next!
<pleia2> Unit193 :P
<shever> pleia2: no problem...I'll be in and out throughout the week, and back here on Sunday
<Unit193> You didn't disagree, but I've actually helped better before. :P
<pleia2> great, thank you :)
<shever> in the meantime, it's nearly midnight here...which is my cue to go to bed before Ubuntu gets cited in divorce papers ;)
<pleia2> hehe, have a good night!
<shever> you too :D
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> dholbach good morning ^^ heard much about you ;)
<dholbach> hi Silverlion
<dholbach> really? I hope only good things :)
<Silverlion> dholbach sure thing ^^ jono talks only good on you in his latest interview ;)
<dholbach> haha :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<Silverlion> dholbach how would you feel if you get a wake-up call from your employer
<Silverlion> ??
<dholbach> at which time in the morning? what happened?
<Silverlion> at 6.20 to call you in for work
<dholbach> oh wow
<Silverlion> but you are only part-time and it's your only day off this week before going on over-night duties
<Silverlion> now you tell me how you would feel there
<dholbach> it sounds like they need you much more than they know :)
 * dholbach hugs Silverlion
<Silverlion> dholbach thx ^^
 * Silverlion goes to re-code the ebook design for full circle magazine :( *sigh* i hate it when software updates destroy a code :(
<Silverlion> hey Froyo
<Silverlion> wb dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<Silverlion> dholbach: are you into news?
<Silverlion> news == PR?
<dholbach> I#
<Silverlion> ??
<dholbach> I'm part of a group who puts together the weekly development news
<Silverlion> dholbach: i may have a story for you then ;)
<Silverlion> you do know the SII (www.thesii.org) dont you?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I'm afraid I don't
<dholbach> what we mostly write about is stuff going on in Ubuntu development
<dholbach> like http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/01/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-16/
<dholbach> bkerensa, do we still have an interview lined up? :)
<Silverlion> ok, i am a consultant in PR things for the guys who put together something for speech recognition in ubuntu
<dholbach> ah cool
<Silverlion> dholbach we are putting up a PR-Concept
<Silverlion> and we could use as much help as possible
<dholbach> is any of the thesii bits in Ubuntu already?
<Silverlion> dholbach: not yet. but i will let you know asap
<dholbach> as I said: the development news primarily focus on stuff going on in Ubuntu itself and getting people involved there :/
<Silverlion> dholbach: as far as my infos go mark shuttleworth wants the project "speechcontrol" in ubuntu repos
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> brb - I'll take the dog for a walk
<Silverlion> alowa nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey Silverlion
<Silverlion> nlsthzn: had a good night?
<nlsthzn> night was alright... had a long day as I didn't sleep
<nlsthzn> been struggling with ubuntu ##@$#@$
<Silverlion> you just got up,didnt you?=
<nlsthzn> see the bit about me having a long day and not sleeping
 * Silverlion is going to see a coiffeur :D *happy*
<Silverlion> getting my hair dressed
<dholbach> bkerensa, I was wondering if we still had some interviews ready for next update?
<Silverlion> pleia2: ping?
<pleia2> Silverlion: pong
<Silverlion> pleia2: can you de-activate my access to the g-doc for UWN prep?
<pleia2> Silverlion: no, it's a public document
<Silverlion> if i delete it it wants to erase all of it
<pleia2> we didn't give your google account explicit access to it, so there is no way for us to revoke it
<pleia2> you might look to see if google has documented how to remove a document from your list that you opened without deleting it
<pleia2> Silverlion: if you click the checkbox and then go to "More" you can "Unsubscribe"
<Silverlion> kk thx 4 info
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/temp/unsub_doc.png
<pleia2> like that :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-07
<akgraner> How  cool summaries are already being written!! \0/
<Silverlion> hi there
<Silverlion> hey cody-somerville
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> :D
<Silverlion> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Silverlion
<dholbach> bkerensa, not sure if you replied yesterday, but did you still have a completed interview somewhere? :)
<Silverlion> bkerensa: ping
<dholbach> bkerensa, thanks for adding that interview - it looks good - do we have a picture of the guy? :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll go ahead and add a few news tidbits
<Silverlion> dholbach: next wednesday you can do a big thing about the SII ;)
<Silverlion> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Silverlion, pong
<Silverlion> dholbach: you could do me a favor :D
<dholbach> what is it?
<Silverlion> the SII is looking for Beta-Testers for his new project Speech-Controll
<Silverlion> Only requirements are Ubuntu and a mic ;)
<Silverlion> could you do me the favor and announce this on your news-side?
<dholbach> you could send something to the ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list
<dholbach> I'm in the middle of 5 things right now
<Silverlion> we need it NOW :D not next week :D
<dholbach> yeah, sorry - in that case I can't help
<Silverlion> dholbach: :D
<Silverlion> no need to be sorry
<silverlion> akgraner: knowing you are busy i take a number to wait for a sec of your time ;)
<akgraner> can you give me about an hour on the phone atm :-)
<silverlion> if i am online then, surely otherwise i will ping you friday night on overnight duty :D
<akgraner> that will work
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-08
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Heh, waaay tooo late here again.
<Unit193> But not even as close to bed as normal.
<philipballew> going to bed early is overrated
<Unit193> Thu, 08 Mar 2012 03:09:04 -0500
<philipballew> its 12 here!
<bkerensa> dholbach: I think thats the last interview I have so we will need to re-bug people before next issue
<Silverlion> hi
<Silverlion> wb dholbach
<dholbach> bkerensa, just got the next update out
<dholbach> now we need to do some interviews for the next time :-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: are you around?
<dholbach> yep
<bkerensa> can I pm?
<dholbach> sure sure
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<cprofitt> hey pleia2
<cprofitt> how are we doing?
<hggdh> morning, afternoon, evening as it may be
<pleia2> cprofitt: doing great! nice to see summaries already coming in :)
<cprofitt> I plan on spending some time to work on UWN tonight... is there a specific area you want worked on... or just general like last time?
<cprofitt> yeah... I wrote summaries when I added my links
<cprofitt> it was not that much additional work
<pleia2> cprofitt: planet summaries are the most important
<pleia2> welcome hggdh
 * cprofitt nods
<hggdh> we are starting on some very short videos showing aspects of bug triage (actually, bdmurray is doing them). We would like to know how we can get them pulicised
<cprofitt> I will work on those tonigt then
<hggdh> s/puli/publi/
<cprofitt> hggdh: will you blog about them on planet?
 * hggdh is ashamed to say no
<hggdh> no blogs, so far, have to start one Real Soon Now
<pleia2> if you'd like, we can add a weekly feature to "general community news" with a link to the videos
<cprofitt> when that happens they can be added to the planet section of UWN
<cprofitt> or what pleia2 said. :-)
<pleia2> just give us a link and description here (or email to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> but yeah, if they end up on planet we'll grab them by default
<cprofitt> hggdh: I can also pre-blog about it... and add some 'reviews' of the videos when they come out on my blog
<cprofitt> hggdh: thhis blueprint -- [Blueprint other-p-bugsquad-mentoring]
<hggdh> yep
<cprofitt> cool
<hggdh> I am getting the official link to it, the UNofficial (and temporary) is http://people.canonical.com/~brian/tmp/how-to-confirm-a-bug-task.mp4
<hggdh> http://youtu.be/Vl-cQDAlPFc
<pleia2> cool, let me add that to the UWN now
<pleia2> did jono blog about this?
<pleia2> ah, no, that was something else
<cprofitt> I am going to G+ it right now
 * pleia2 was thinking of http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/02/28/tutorial-video-reporting-a-bug-in-ubuntu/
<pleia2> hggdh: would you say that things like triaging and other bug handling is particularly valueable at this point in the release cycle?
<hggdh> pleia2: I would say an yes-ish. Right now, the more bugs we fix & correct the better for Precise. But these are continuous issues
<hggdh> and Jono's is also good, but more complex.
<cprofitt> hggdh: if you need things pushed out to the public - always feel free to ping me on it. I can blog, G+ and assist with getting it in to UWN
<hggdh> cprofitt: will do :-) Also, I *will* start to blog.
<hggdh> the idea is to have very short videos, each showing one single aspect of dealing with bugs
<cprofitt> a good idea... it makes it easier for people to find specific skills
<hggdh> yes, this was our feeling
<pleia2> === Tutorial: How to confirm a bug task in Launchpad ===
<pleia2> Handling bugs is an important task for the Ubuntu community and they always need more volunteers to assist.
<pleia2> In this first if a series of very short videos, each showing one single aspect of dealing with bugs, Brian Murray explains how to confirm a bug task in Launchpad.
<cprofitt> I am glad we are doing more to make things easier hggdh
<pleia2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl-cQDAlPFc
<pleia2> ^^ how's that?
<cprofitt> looks good to me pleia2 ... very well written
<hggdh> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-10
<cprofitt> pleia2: ping
<Simeon> hi all
<Simeon> Is there a RSS-feed of the UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter?
<akgraner> for RSS feeds they need to sign up for the forums feed or the planet feed
<pleia2> going through last of my rss feeds, then I'll send out the email for summaries
<pleia2> we're doing pretty well so far though
<not_found> k, cool...
 * not_found is ready
<pleia2> welcome not_found
<pleia2> oh, nlsthzn :)
<not_found> oh crap... it is I nlsthzn
<not_found> lol
<not_found> I had an identity crises there for a moment
<akgraner> pleia2, do you the stats put in if so I'll do that in the am for you
<pleia2> akgraner: that'd be great :)
<akgraner> will do :-)
<not_found> akgraner: sorry to hear about you leaving the CC but best of luck with all the stuff keeping you busy :)
<akgraner> not_found, thanks!  It was a very bittersweet annoumcement
<akgraner> announcement even
<akgraner> pleia2, I've got a survey from Canonical I need to add to GCN will do that now
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-beta-review/2012/03/09
<pleia2> hey that's my pangolin :)
<pleia2> (they gave credit, gold star!)
<pleia2> cprofitt: pong (took the evening off last night)
<cprofitt> cool
<cprofitt> I am going to take the kids to see The Lorax in about 10 minutes
<cprofitt> when I get back I can take a look at working a bit more on UWN
<pleia2> akgraner: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UbuntuSurvey2012 right?
<pleia2> cprofitt: The Lorax was great! :)
 * pleia2 saw it last weekend
<cprofitt> Did you see John Carter?
<pleia2> nope
<cprofitt> That was the first sci-fi book I ever read
<cprofitt> so I am torn about going to see it
<pleia2> oh, I bet
<pleia2> for that sort of thing I just keep my expectations low ;)
<cprofitt> yeah...
<cprofitt> thinking seeing it on DVD might be a better idea even though it means waiting
<pleia2> I did for lord of the rings (which was mythology to me growing up, my father was a huge fan) and was pleasantly surprised when the films came out
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> sorry I gotta run... I gotta get the children rounded up and ready
<pleia2> have fun :)
<cprofitt> I hope you are on after the movie
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> talk to you later
<akgraner> cprofitt - I have to look at my email
<akgraner> pleia2, I mean
<pleia2> I added that link, it should be the one :)
<akgraner> awesome :-)  I'll use Gerry's summary to me about it if you want
<pleia2> please do
<akgraner> ok
<pleia2> ok, summary writing email sent \o/
<pleia2> I'll dig up development team meeting minutes later (maybe tomorrow)
#ubuntu-news 2012-03-11
<Silverlion> good morning
<pleia2> ok, updated team meetings
<SilverLion> good morning pleia2 seems the two of us are the only ones in here
<pleia2> it's summary writing time :) some folks just lurk
 * SilverLion is working in RL
<pleia2> bkerensa: if you have a moment, could you pop into the google doc and write a quick summary for the dev update this week? http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> beyond that we really just need summaries for the Cloud and LoCo sections :)
<SilverLion> pleia2: would help if i had the possibility ;)
<pleia2> SilverLion: no problem, I'm just talking to the folks who are available to help out :) it's ok if you're not
<pleia2> heading out to meet some friends for dinner, later all
<SilverLion> pleia2: guten Hunger << as we say in germany for someone getting something to eat
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Sure
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: dev summary done and I dropped in two loco news summaries
<bkerensa> cheers
<pleia2> thanks bkerensa :)
<pleia2> copying over sections now, then we'll need some editors
<pleia2> ok, we need editors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue256
<pleia2> akgraner will be adding Ubuntu Stats later so no need to look at those sections just yet, mostly need editing of content for summaries and general stuff :)
<shever> Hi all...thanks for the reminder pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure! welcome back :)
<shever> I'm taking a read through UWN now...what's the best way of proposing edits? Making them myself, or suggesting them here?
<pleia2> you can make them yourself, just mention here that you're editing the doc so we don't have conflicts
<shever> Ok, then I'm just about to make a couple of grammar changes to the Ubuntu User Survey section :)
<pleia2> (the wiki is supposed to warn when someone else is editing, but we haven't found it to be actually that reliable)
<pleia2> shever: oh, and please do add your name to the Credits at the bottom of the doc :)
<shever> Ok, thanks :) changes made to Ubuntu User Survey, ...for human beings, and a minor edit (enclosed in []) to Jono Bacon's comment
<pleia2> great
 * nlsthzn had yet another distro meltdown (several)...
<nlsthzn> remember kids, beta software isn't your friend
<pleia2> lol
<shever> Trying to re-work this sentence in the "Ubuntu is changing lives in Zambia" section: "Adam Oxford of Tech Radar does an in-depth report of work being done by several organizations in Zambia using open source software to increase communication through broader availability of Internet access and computer labs, computer training and other services to their developing communities."
<pleia2> feel free to hack away at it, it does seem to have gotten a bit unweildy (and I'll admit to having written it :))
<shever> Ok...thanks! "Unwieldy" was the word I'd thought of too...I think it's just the "to the developing communities" bit...which I think should be in there, I'm just not sure where!
<shever> No offense :D
<pleia2> none taken, we really appreciate this review
<shever> Just wondering if there's a lockdown time, where no more changes are permitted?
<pleia2> I'd say 00:00 UTC
<pleia2> it's 19:00 now
<pleia2> ish
<pleia2> so 5 hours from now
<shever> Dublin time is the same, so that's no problem :)
<pleia2> :)
<shever> I've read through a couple of times, and made some edits. I'll leave it for an hour or so now to let other people correct the mistakes that I undoubtedly introduced :D
 * jalcine waits :)
<pleia2> shever: you rock, thank you!
<shever> You're welcome :) it's handy to find a use for a cranky pedant!
<shever> A couple more minor edits made ("has" changed to "as", "if" to "of" and so forth)
<shever> I'm now going to re-seal my shower so that I can stop smelling like a landfill site tomorrow :D
<Silverlion> hello ubuntu-news-people ^^
<Silverlion> pleia2: just one question. when is the latest deadline for a summary to make it into an upcoming issue of UWN?
<pleia2> Silverlion: in 57 minutes :)
<pleia2> 00:00 UTC is the cut off for articles
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-04
 * pleia2 works on summaries
<pleia2> gonna have to bullet-point a fair amount
<pleia2> I'll put out another call for summary writers this week
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: let me see if I can pitch in
<JoseeAntonioR> school has been keeping me running in circles this last two days
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I already moved stuff to the wiki
 * pleia2 adding stats now
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok then
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm sorry
<pleia2> no worries, more fodder for my blog post ;) "look how much we had to bullet-point!"
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<pleia2> oops, looks like we included security&updates from 2012 last issue
<pleia2> ah, just security, updates are ok
<pleia2> surprised we didn't notice that when comparing it to the week before
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: when I pulled those out it was giving me mixed numbers
<JoseeAntonioR> I was wondering why, I think we know now
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> Unit193: wanna run your link checky magic? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue306
<Unit193> Yes indeed.
<Unit193> pleia2: Right, so https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2013-February/013541.html is dead, need an "l"
<Unit193> (Terminal window got a little lost, always does...)
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> Sure, it's what I'm here for!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue306
<Unit193> Still passes.
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> moin moin as we say here in GER
<Unit193> Or, the name of the wiki system Ubuntu uses.
<Silverlion> *gg* funny as usual Unit193
<Silverlion> :D
<Unit193> I know I'm funny looking, but is that reason to point it out?
<Silverlion> hell no
<Silverlion> course not
<Myrtti> pleia2: could you remove me from editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com mailinglist? I've not really done much for the newsletter and I'm unlikely to do so in the future too
<pleia2> Myrtti: ok, you were on the summary list, right?
<Myrtti> yup
<pleia2> ok
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-09
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, did you get to do the blog post?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, JoseeAntonioR heyas
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, smartboyhw
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: nope
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: it's been a rough week, had to put a lot of things on hold
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries, take your time
<pleia2> hi there smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, pleia2 what blog post?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, BTW will Xubuntu be in Beta 1?
<pleia2> smartboyhw: asking for more summary writers
<pleia2> smartboyhw: and I think so re: xubuntu
<smartboyhw> pleia2, ah LOL
 * smartboyhw shouldn't have used lol
<smartboyhw> Stupid me
<smartboyhw> Anyway I will write some later...
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Silverlion: what's up?
<Silverlion> pleia2: thx for getting back to me ... duanedesign and I are doing the clean-up for the BT Pages u asked for and thought you might want to join
<pleia2> Silverlion:I would love to, but get back to me in June :) I'm super busy with new job + wedding planning right now
<Silverlion> pleia2: no rush ^^ we're just doing some editing. feel free to have a look when there is time for :D
<pleia2> will do, I've been seeing the mails on list and I'm happy to see it
<Silverlion> pleia2: may I ask for a favor of yours?
<Silverlion> I am running for membership at ubuntu community and seeing that you have mentioned the council in your wiki page makes me wish to get a testimonial of yours if possible
<pleia2> Silverlion: I don't do testimonials these days (I feel I have a bit too much weight as a CC member)
<Silverlion> :(
<Silverlion> but totally understandable ^^ but you "know" me since the beginning of my "career" at this community that is why i was asking
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it got to the point where there was a bit of "pleia2 supports, they must be great!" and I didn't really feel comfortable with that
<pleia2> time to put away the IRC and enjoy the sunshine, later :)
<Silverlion> totally understandable. enjoy the sun!
#ubuntu-news 2013-03-10
<pleia2> doh, people ignored my notes in the doc about not summarizing the bullet pointed lists :(
<pleia2> there are still a ton of articles we need summaries for though, if anyone has time today: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * pleia2 makes note about summarizing bullets points bold
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries if anyone is available
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-03
<Unit193> Just the normal ones.
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-04
<pleia2> today got away from me, I'll release when I get home
<pleia2> boo office days :)
<pleia2> jose: I got stuck in mt view, you should release if you can :)
<pleia2> jose: do email first, I can approve it quickly
 * pleia2 has about 10 minutes here
<jose> pleia2: no worries, doing it now
 * jose runs and grabs all links
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> I can run the scripts if you need, just lmk
<jose> about to send the emails
<pleia2> great
<jose> hmm, I'm having some probs with scp
<pleia2> boo :\
<jose> second
<pleia2> I have dinner reservations a couple streets away in 6 minutes :)
<jose> whoops
<jose> nope, I have no idea on what to do right now
<pleia2> I'll update g+, forums and discourse later tonight
 * pleia2 skips off
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue357
<jose> we just need forums :)
<pleia2> ok, all updated
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-08
<pleia2> sent off newsletter to summary writers
<gonyere> summaries are done :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-09
<PaulW2U> a couple more links added and summaries written
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-02
<pleia2> quiet weekend :) but it looks like we've got things done
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue406
<Unit193> Lookin' good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> from a quick look, everything looks good
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-03
<pleia2> looong day, taking a break post-work and will publish in a bit
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 406 for the week February 23 - March 1, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue406
<pleia2> added DMB results to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-08
<pleia2> got the summary writer email out late, but finally sent, hopefully folks will pitch in tonight+tomorrow
<ahoneybun> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> ahoneybun: what's up?
<ahoneybun> darn time
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I was thinking of adding a acticle about the Kubuntu Docs getting refreshed for this cycle
<pleia2> ahoneybun: have a blog post or mailing list post from this past week to point to for it?
<ahoneybun> pleia2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-March/009324.html
<pleia2> ahoneybun: looks good, you can put it under "other community news" (below the 2 articles already there)
<ahoneybun> oh will do thanks pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: can I write a summary for my own post lol
<pleia2> ahoneybun: sure can!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> done I'll work on a few later
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I'll be at this years FOSSETCON :)
<pleia2> I've had to scale back my travel this year (nearly killed myself last year), so I likely won't be :\
<ahoneybun> oh noes
<ahoneybun> I wish I could go to more
<pleia2> I'd never even been to one until I was 27 (in 2009)
<pleia2> took 4 years after that to land a job that would send me to them all the time :)
<ahoneybun> I was 21 at FOSSETCON lol
<pleia2> see, ahead of me already!
<ahoneybun> lol I got lucky
<ahoneybun> hopefully it will not take 4 years for me lol
<pleia2> yeah, admittedly I wasn't trying very hard, I was pretty focused on growing my sysadmin skills
<ahoneybun> those are important skills though for any jon
<ahoneybun> *job
<pleia2> indeed, needed those to talk about what I talk about at conferences :)
<pleia2> and since I only get to go if I'm speaking...
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I spoke at a event
<pleia2> yeah, that's great
<ahoneybun> it was about Ubuntu Touch'
 * ahoneybun sees it is 4 am
 * pleia2 frowns at midnight
<pleia2> oh bother, DST tonight
<Unit193> ahoneybun: You and me both..
<ahoneybun> I got up at 1am
<Unit193> I'll get up at 8am...
<ahoneybun> my whole sleep cycle get messed up yesterday
<Unit193> Skip going to sleep, hard reset?
<ahoneybun> Unit193: thats the best bet now
<ahoneybun> I went to sleep at 5 or so yesterday and woke up a bit for dinner then sleep again
<ahoneybun> XD pleia2 twitter
<pleia2> :D
<ahoneybun> opps internet
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 11 still to do including one that will be somewhat challenging :)
 * ahoneybun has down 3 so far
<ahoneybun> *done
<pleia2> alright, made something of the mush of Myanmar links
<pleia2> could still use some blogosphere summaries if anyone is around, I'm working through the last of the planet ones
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-07
<pleia2> tsimonq2: need help with the last two?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: whoops, somehow I ended up watching Linux Sucks 2016 by Bryan Lunduke for the third time...I'm on it!
<pleia2> lol
<tsimonq2> seriously
<tsimonq2> :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: the EXCESSIVE use if the & sign is bugging me, as soon as you save it on the wiki, I'm fixing it
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> *of
<pleia2> saved
<tsimonq2> YAY!
<tsimonq2> 7. of. them.
<tsimonq2> saved
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue457
<Unit193> Aha, great timing.
<pleia2> :D
 * tsimonq2 also checks links
<Unit193> pleia2: You're good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> FWIW same here
<pleia2> ok, sent off to editors
<pleia2> now I get to go fold laundry
<tsimonq2> pleia2: voluntell your cat to help XD
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-08
<pleia2> taking a break for a few post work, will release in a bit
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 457 for the week February 29 - March 6, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue457
#ubuntu-news 2016-03-12
<pleia2> document sent to summary writers
<pleia2> I'm spending the weekend in Napa Valley without my laptop, I'll be back Sunday night to finish any lingering summaries and send to editors, then will likely publish on Monday morning before my flight to Singapore (never a dull moment!)
<wxl> pleia2: boozing it up, huh?
<pleia2> wxl :D
<pleia2> I mean, wine drinking is totally classy
<wxl> drinking wise is always classy
<wxl> however, what comes after it—
<wxl> XD
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> we have reservations on Sunday at one of the best restaurants in the country (routinely ranked the best in California)
<pleia2> so pretty much planned the weekend adventure around finally getting reservations there <3
<wxl> wow what's that???
<pleia2> The French Laundry
<wxl> um, that SOUNDS appetizing
<wxl> </sarcasm>
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> aw http://www.businessinsider.com/best-restaurants-in-america-2014-5?op=1 says it's only #3 in the country ;)
<pleia2> but it is #1 for california http://www.businessinsider.com/best-restaurants-in-california-2014-5?op=1
<pleia2> wow those are horribly loading websites
<wxl> looks pretty darn good
 * wxl is looking their menu
<pleia2> I'm pretty excited
<wxl> they just do prix frie?
<pleia2> yeah
<wxl> that's kind of cool
<wxl> well congrats and enjoy
<wxl> we're taking the teens out to go see "the witch" tonight
<pleia2> hah, fun :)
<wxl> last night we saw 10 cloverfield lane and it was awesome
<wxl> i think i'm going to be disappointed by this movie in light of it but oh well
<pleia2> geez, I am so out of touch with movies
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> mostly they're crap
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I gather than when 8 months later I'm watching them all on an overseas flight
<wxl> i'm just sad our local art cinema stopped doing their membership thing where you could see as many movies as you want
<wxl> cuz THOSE aren't crap
<pleia2> aw, that sounds lovely
<pleia2> the last theater I went to was an independent one, saw the oscar nominated short animations, good stuff
<wxl> new miyazaki movie! yay! http://bijou-cinemas.com/bijouartcinemas/?p=5934
<pleia2> yeah, that ones playing at my local place too :)
<pleia2> might see when I get back from trips
<wxl> i want to see this next though (not animation) http://bijou-cinemas.com/bijouartcinemas/?p=5895
<wxl> well when we see the new miyazaki we can compare notes
<wxl> maybe write a blog or two about how it applies to ubuntu XD
<pleia2> neat
<pleia2> :)
<wxl> heheheh probably be darn hard i imagine
<wxl> i'd have trouble with most of miyazaki's movies
<wxl> except maaaaybe kiki XD
<pleia2> my cats don't like the catbus
<pleia2> "what is that cat noise, no likey"
<wxl> wait, you have a cat bus.. and you intended the cats to get in it? XD
<pleia2> no no, cat bus! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catbus
<wxl> oh i know i know
<pleia2> from Toroto :)
<pleia2> hehe
<wxl> my daughter has a no-face doll XD
<pleia2> nice
<wxl> yeah 'cept it's kind of scary XD
<pleia2> Studio Ghibli has a museum in Tokyo, but you have to get tickets months out, I wish I had known, totally doing it next time
<pleia2> haha
<wxl> oh wow i'd love to do that
<wxl> haven't been to jp yet
<pleia2> my first time was just a few months ago
<wxl> あなたは日本語を話せますか/
<wxl> or rather:
<wxl> Anata wa nihongo o hanasemasu ka?
<pleia2> nope
<wxl> me either, really
<wxl> but i know enough to be able to stumble my way around
<pleia2> I'm a pretty touristy traveler, and they have well-marked trains, so I had no problems really
<wxl> ah yeah
<wxl> i'm not so touristy
<pleia2> plus with a phone, never lost, can usually figure things out
<wxl> i need culture and society when i go somewhere
<wxl> i could give a hoot about architecture :)
<wxl> i really want to go to hokkaido
<wxl> i have a friend that organizes bike tours in jp
<wxl> http://www.japancycletour.com/
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> we did tokyo, osaka and kyoto
<wxl> she wrote "living abroad in japan" which is a useful book http://moon.com/books/moon-living-abroad-in-japan/
<pleia2> nice
<wxl> she was raised in jp— parents of missionaries— and became a linguist here in the us
<pleia2> oh wow, so she definitely speaks japanaes :)
<wxl> um, yeah, for sure :)
<pleia2> apparently I can't even type it
<wxl> she basically considers herself japanese primarily
<wxl> yeah well typing it is much harder than saying it
<pleia2> lol
<wxl> and even saying it is very trying on us westerners
<wxl> those darn short syllables
<pleia2> :)
<wxl> it is fairly easy to type as long as you have the right input manager and you know how to pronounce things
<wxl> but there's often many ways to type the same sound
<tsimonq2> pleia2: tomorrow I'll get some summaries, I'm tired tonight :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-06
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-07
<guiverc_t> PaulW2U, just read your time.for.change (planet); I'll miss you like pleia2   (hoping to see you on occasion in an irc room or elsewhere), but thanks for all the great-teaching replies. great work etc for years (had seen your name for years back, but hadn't looked so far back!)
<tsimonq2> Grrrr I fell asleep
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Using hte restroom then I'll go ahead and release UWN
<tsimonq2> +1 guiverc_t :)
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, at your local time - i'd just go to bed & do it tomorrow !
<guiverc_t> but on bright side; i've requested wiki access.... so maybe in future i can be an option
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: No it's 4 AM :P
<tsimonq2> (almost 5)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: I fell asleep at 6:30 PM last night and just woke up 20 minutes ago.
 * tsimonq2 does one last editorial check
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, remembered your time zone; glad to hear you've had some sleep...  (fearing your you hadn't given your tz)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> Alright, lgtm except for one thing
 * tsimonq2 fixes that one thing :P
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies - I'm on step 13 now
<guiverc_t> :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Does the "In This Issue" look correct to you?
<tsimonq2> 4 eyes is better than 2 :P
<tsimonq2> Gah no CamelCase! grrrrr
 * guiverc_t looking  (about to open)
<guiverc_t> if its softpedia & some nearby summaries; they were likely copied from articles///
<guiverc_t> omgubuntu i think was the other that used it
<tsimonq2> I'll take a closer look
<tsimonq2> Grrrr why do people do that /o\
<guiverc_t> haven't got it open (rarely have browser open; hate them) but i copied camel.bs from the articles - and commented them; comments resolved (never looked to see if changed)
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu Snappy Core Linux OS Now Runs on Technologic Systems' i.MX6-Based TS-4900 - that summary doesn't plagarize, it'll be fine
<tsimonq2> MWC 2017: Dell's New Edge Gateway 3000 Series Are Powered by Ubuntu Core 16 - good
<guiverc_t> both sound familiar so likely the ones i did & recall (very vaguely)
<tsimonq2> Meet the $30 Ubuntu-Ready NanoPi M1 Plus - fine
<tsimonq2> And then I already checked The New System76 Galago Pro is a Potential Macbook Killer because it looked odd
<tsimonq2> So no plagarizing
<tsimonq2> (probably not spelling it right, you get the point...)
<tsimonq2> Step 14 done
<guiverc> i'm not seeing anything stand out btw... much looks familiar for some reason.
<guiverc> nothing stand out - as in wrong...
<tsimonq2> Yep, lgtm
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Last chance if you see anything ;)
<guiverc> i don't - but not at bottom yet (blogos..)
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Let me know when you've finished and I'll publish
<guiverc> don't see any issues - done.
<tsimonq2> Yay ok
<tsimonq2> Moving forward
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 501 for the week of February 27 - March 5, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue501
<tsimonq2> ;)
<guiverc_t> :)
<tsimonq2> Step 17 done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Hey, so either you forgot to put UWN on Forums last week or you didn't do it intentionally. I'm assuming the latter and I'll skip that step for now. Please go ahead and put on Forums if it's the former.
<guiverc_t> as I recall - pleia2 had problems with posting & that is why it wasn't done
<guiverc_t> it might have been she was going to try again later (& forget), but I recall problems anyway
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: I've always had problems as well
<tsimonq2> Seps 19-24 done
<tsimonq2> *Steps
 * guiverc_t off walking the dog; back ~20m you need me...
<guiverc_t> :s/you/if you/
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> All done publishing
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Please approve my email.
<tsimonq2> Ok, all published and new articles added, off to do homework and go to school o/
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: np as they say. issue 316 was my first, May 2013.
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: you should try posting to the forums. there was maintenance done on the forums
<PaulW2U> yesterday. posting problems may have been fixed
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Thanks, done.
<tsimonq2> Wait
<tsimonq2> Not done yet :P
<tsimonq2> (meant to say doing, whatever)
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: And did I publish correctly?
<PaulW2U> looks ok to me, just need to make it sticky
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: I meant 501 in general, does it look good?
<PaulW2U> yes, spacing and layout look fine
<tsimonq2> Yay
<tsimonq2> Cool
 * guiverc_t back from walk; desktop has 'popup' with tsimonq2 sent #501 via news-team; not yet hit my inbox..  , :) @ PaulW2U 
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Oh, so nvm on forums then, posted.
<pleia2> re: forums, yeah, we miss issues here and there because of a known error about security tokens that randomly manifests
<pleia2> the forums council has had a ticket open with IS for over a year, but eh
<pleia2> I sent them a sad email last week about how I wasn't able to post #500
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-10
<guiverc> have added 1 to planet, 1 to canonical, 2 to audio ... (UWN)
<guiverc> (2nd to canonical .. one i skipped first scan; marked in case its decided to remove)
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-11
<guiverc> sat evening (my local), no uwn summary email etc.  if too few articles, historically doc indicates two-week edition...  tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Nope, I just haven't done it yet
<tsimonq2> But I will shortly
<tsimonq2> Working on it now
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Your formatting was a bit off, please see my correction :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-03-12
<guiverc_t> i've done planet articles... have ran out of time...  lots of my usual comments (thoughts)
#ubuntu-news 2018-03-09
<guiverc> permission to place https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-March/001238.html on fridge ?
<guiverc> sorry; the link is Bionic Beaver 18.04 Beta 1 Released!
#ubuntu-news 2018-03-10
<pleia2> please do :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/03/10/bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-released/   (one * removed from a mate url)
<guiverc> i forgot to tick planet on 18.04 beta 1 :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-04
<Bashing-om> UWN568 up for critique and careful proofreading - trials, tribulations and distractions. Is this what will be ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: UWN568 up for critique and careful proofreading - trials, tribulations and distractions. Is this what will be ?
<Wild_Man> Looking
<guiverc_d> (me too)
<guiverc_d> looks good to me Bashing-om   (one [MINOR] word grabbed-me in first summary (commented in gdoc); but its probably just how-i-speak  (local speech patterns rather than what's good english)
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: If a word rubs you wrong - will apply also to others .. lemme looky - see what I can do :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.0 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-0-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-525159.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New Linux Mint Logo Revealed Alongside Further Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-linux-mint-logo-revealed-alongside-further-updates-525163.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 22 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-22/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Kernel 5.0 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137501 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marco Trevisan (Treviño): Protetto: Resource Scale for Fractional Scaling support in GNOME Shell 3.... @ https://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/gnome-shell-fractional-scaling-in-wayland-landed/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ReactOS 0.4.11 Released with Kernel Improvements, Support for More Windows Apps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/reactos-0-4-11-released-with-kernel-improvements-support-for-more-windows-apps-525170.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 5.0 Kernel Officially Released for Those Who Seek 100% Freedom @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-5-0-kernel-officially-released-for-those-who-seek-100-freedom-525172.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Wireshark 3.0 Released as World’s Most Popular Network Protocol Analyzer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/wireshark-3-0-released-as-world-s-most-popular-network-protocol-analyzer-525173.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - Target time to publish: 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away // doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> And forum posted .. doing re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> ANnnddd --- redirects done. Pending is the social media postings.
<guiverc> do you want me to push #568 to fridge?  or do we have a prior offer waiting on 2nd?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Is ready to push to the Fridge, but there is no other second but myself - so far as I know no one has verified the WIKI .
<guiverc> for UWN I'll accept you as 2nd Bashing-om ; it's regular & you're a significant team member
<guiverc> quick scroll down of wiki & it looks great
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I am not aware of anything that would preclude "do it" . I say push and see what happens :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-568/    (all looked good)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :))
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Can I at this time wipe Gdoc ? start UWN569 ?
<guiverc> yep, done tweet & g+ [mewe too], but no code is coming to cell.phone to login to fb (so it alone hasn't been done)
<Bashing-om> Well, if no code received - all we can do is try again on fb later ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 568 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-568/
<guiverc> Sorry I can't do fb (or anything requiring my cell.phone to verify) - it's been disconnected :(   (gotta chase up why; I paid!)
<Bashing-om> Anndddd == off and running for UWN569 :D // I have no cell phone and no FB account . I be of no help there .
<guiverc> uwn #568 now out on fb  (phone tower work was/is my problem)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D .. Good man ! Not heard from slidinghorn to post to reddit :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 568 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-568/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: KDE Plasma 5.14.90 (the beta for Plasma 5.15) is available for testing @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-5-14-90-the-beta-for-plasma-5-15-is-available-for-testing/
<Wild_Man> I just got home does anything still need publishing?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All less reddit is done :)
<Wild_Man> Sounds good
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Switching Software Once Again @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/archive/2019/03/Switching_Software_Once_Again.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Back on Track @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/archive/2019/03/Back_on_Track.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Emergency Point Release Arriving March 7th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-6-lts-trusty-tahr-emergency-point-release-arriving-march-7th-525182.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Laney> hi there, is it possible to give me access to modify the Desktop Team meeting event on the Fridge calendar?
<Laney> or if not, please make it so that it's 14:30 UTC (showing at 15:30 for me)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite Users Are the First to Try Linux Kernel 5.0, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-users-are-the-first-to-try-linux-kernel-5-0-here-s-how-to-install-it-525183.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Meet the Official Ubuntu 19.04 ‘Disco Dingo’ Mascot @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138779 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.12.8 LTS Desktop Environment Released with over 70 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-12-8-lts-desktop-environment-released-with-over-70-improvements-525185.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux Gets First ISO Snapshot in 2019 with KDE Plasma 5.15, LibreOffice 6.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-gets-first-iso-snapshot-in-2019-with-kde-plasma-5-15-libreoffice-6-2-525189.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 60.5.3 Released for Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-60-5-3-released-for-linux-windows-and-mac-525194.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases New Linux Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-new-linux-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-525195.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Will Be Powered by Linux Kernel 5.0 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-will-be-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-0-525202.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2 Office Suite Get First Point Release with More Than 150 Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-office-suite-get-first-point-release-with-more-than-150-fixes-525204.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces Convergence for Its Linux Phones and Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-convergence-for-its-linux-phones-and-laptops-525203.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Infographic: Ubuntu's Snaps Work Anywhere Linux Runs, Support 42 Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/infographic-ubuntu-s-snaps-work-anywhere-linux-runs-support-42-linux-distros-525207.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Turns Out Snap Apps Are Way More Popular Than You Think @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138826 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-8 Released for Ubuntu Phones with Multiple Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-8-released-for-ubuntu-phones-with-multiple-improvements-525198.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Film Review: In the Name of the Father, 1993, Brexit and Toastmasters @ https://danielpocock.com/film-review-in-the-name-of-the-father-brexit
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Fixes Zero-Day Flaw in Chrome 72 Update for Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-fixes-zero-day-flaw-in-chrome-72-update-for-linux-windows-and-mac-525214.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Linux Kernel Security Patch for Ubuntu 18.10, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-ubuntu-18-10-update-now-525215.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop Environment to Feature Fractional Scaling on Wayland @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-environment-to-feature-fractional-scaling-on-wayland-525224.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nine Collabora Developers Have Contributed 45 Patches to the Linux 5.0 Kernel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nine-collabora-developers-have-contributed-45-patches-to-the-linux-5-0-kernel-525226.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: libqaccessibilityclient 0.4.0 @ https://jriddell.org/2019/03/07/libqaccessibilityclient-0-4-0/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Launchpad news, February 2019 @ http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-february-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS (Trusty Tahr) Released with Patched APT Package Manager @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-6-lts-trusty-tahr-released-with-patched-apt-package-manager-525227.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: BSides SF CTF Author Writeup: Cloud2Clown @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/03/07/bsides-sf-ctf-author-writeup-cloud2clown.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: pulseaudio-qt 1.0.0 is out! @ https://jriddell.org/2019/03/07/pulseaudio-qt-1-0-0-is-out/
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-08
<guiverc> i just noticed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html  (14.04.6 LTS released)  - push to fridge?   with EOL next month, I'm not sure it's worth it  (mainly of interest to Canonical ESM users I suspect)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Have you checked your E-mail lately ? Got an Atta-boy from SABDFL for UWN ?
<guiverc> looking, I don't see it :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: PM your prefered E-mail address and I forward what I received - not much but nice to be noticed :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, did it go to the team email? I do not see one either and not in my spam folder
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No - was to me, Want also to see ?
<Wild_Man> Sure, guess he knows you are doing all the work
<Wild_Man> most of it anyway
<Wild_Man> Anyone seen mike lately?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; lemme have your E-mail ( again ) ..and I forward.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Forawarded :)
<guiverc> :)   (reading now)
<Bashing-om> Was in Little Rock for the wife (health) all day this day, and have to take the car in for service tomorrow .. getting behind on UWN this issue :(
<Wild_Man> Hi mIk3_08 just want to say hi, I have a lot going on so I am not here much
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: ^^ We have all had a busy week, and behind on - where I would like to be - on writting up summaries :(
<mIk3_08> Thanks a lot Wild_Man. I'm good. But have to take a lot of rest due to a stressful work on previous month. And still on my recovery.
<mIk3_08> yes Bashing-om. I'll be on gdocs always and trying to add up summaries on my best.
<mIk3_08> Thanks guy for understanding. Wild_Man and Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Get better mIk3_08, we are all stretched thin right now it seems
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: All we can do is the best we can do with what we have to work with. Our benefilent leader (MS) is aware of us.
<mIk3_08> Yes Wild_Man and Bashing-om. I'm trying to help in my little way to this community where I see a lot of big things here. It might be little but we don't know it yet, someday.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: Amen :)
<mIk3_08> :-D Bashing-om Amen....
<guiverc> no responses to 14.04.6 (re: fridge, or did I miss them?)  everyone feels as I do?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I too looked on the lists and was surprised at nothing .
<krytarik> guiverc: Welp, didn't get to going through today's logs yet - of course!
<guiverc> as stated earlier, with a month of life I don't think worth it, but for completeness wonder if it should still go (why the question & I didn't just ignore it)
<krytarik> Well, the same was true for almost all the flavors on the 16.04.6 one - and while here it also applies to Ubuntu proper, there was mention of the ESM programme which makes it a bit more worthwhile.  But yeah, considering everything, we could as well just skip it.
<guiverc> i thought same (16.04.6) but was happy to do that.  I was really surprised to see kylin ISOs for qa-testing.   If i've energy left after UWN later today I'll re-consider
<Bashing-om> I am done this session. recharge and deal with things tomorrow. \o
<guiverc> i just realized i posted the wrong url earlier  (no idea how) - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-March/004726.html
<krytarik> guiverc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-March/000240.html - this would be right one to link then though.
<krytarik> If you are considering posting it now, that is. >_<
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/08/ubuntu-14-04-6-lts-released/  --- alas I copied the link from my prior post here, and it was only after formatting it, and in review that I noticed I was doing the wrong ... one
<guiverc> ‎(i didn't change the url; but changed my ubuntu-announce to ubuntu-release mailing list..; g+ & tweet done
<krytarik> guiverc: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/01/ubuntu-16-04-6-lts-released/ - very recent prior art by yourself of it. :P  Also, you forgot the italics.
<krytarik> And there is still a hard line break after "If you would like to help shape Ubuntu, take a look at the list of ways" at least.
<guiverc> :(  but I'm not surprised; it didn't like me using featherpad  (I gotta stick to mousepad!) -- the end looked wrong (no italics) but I couldn't see the difference (jumping between tabs of 16.04.6 & 14.04.6 preview before posting..) -- but thanks krytarik !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/08/ubuntu-14-04-6-lts-released/
<guiverc> fb done too
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft’s New Skype for Web Doesn’t Support Linux and Mozilla Firefox @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-s-new-skype-for-web-doesn-t-support-linux-and-mozilla-firefox-525238.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/03/08/ubuntu-14-04-6-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jo Shields: Bootstrapping RHEL 8 support on mono-project.com @ https://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/1275
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX 19.3 Is the First OS to Ship with Linux Kernel 5.0, Based on Ubuntu 19.04 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-19-3-is-the-first-os-to-ship-with-linux-kernel-5-0-based-on-ubuntu-19-04-525241.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: BSides SF CTF Author Writeup: Flagsrv @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/03/08/bsides-sf-ctf-author-writeup-flagsrv.html
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-09
<Bashing-om> Gdoc is completed - thanks to Chris' efforts - Please take the time to look it over and advise/comment. Tommorow morning I will check for final additions, and in the eve make up the WIKI.
#ubuntu-news 2019-03-10
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, did you receive that email from me?
<Wild_Man> I have not received confirmation that I said it but it shows sent
<Bashing-om> looking.
<Bashing-om> Nope - not in my in-box yet :(
<Wild_Man> I wonder what is taking so long, it should come back to me on two m/L
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Can not say - maybe in your client settings ?
<Wild_Man> I looked on the team mailing list and it should have went through, does not show it is being held for moderation
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Not gone out as I expect to see it : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/ :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I was going to look there next, doing ten things at once
<Wild_Man> I will email it to you in a few minutes my on just got her with a bed for my wife
<krytarik> Wild_Man: 1.) I got it on the news team mailing list.  2.) By default you don't get your own emails sent back on the lists.  3.) Talking of yourself in the third person.. :3
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^^ then I guess I am not on the mailing list :(
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks krytarik
<Wild_Man> I think it is just a easy copy and paste of what I sent, the format is from one Liz did a long time ago
<Wild_Man> I have to get the bed put together and see if it works, I is a hospital bed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: we got time :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hot the M/L entry. How about we run the articvle as " The Ubuntu Membership Board is delighted to
<Bashing-om> announce our newest Ubuntu Member:
<Bashing-om> Got*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I worded the same that Liz did, and simon recommended that format
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Frederik Feichtmeier added. See that it meets your approval.
<Bashing-om> what I did was how Howfield did mine :)
<Wild_Man> Looks pretty good, not sure why you want to drop my name off, the board member is usually included this is the example I was given, not sure it matters much but a board member suggested this format https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue509#Welcome_New_Members_and_Developers
<Wild_Man> I really do not care
<Wild_Man> The other wording is good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man:  Sure I can do a re-do :P
<Wild_Man> I think it is just supposed to have the name of the member reporting it to UWN
<Wild_Man> Like when you say so and so writes such and such
<krytarik> I don't think we've included the name of the reporter on the developer equivalent recently though, did we?
<Wild_Man> I don't know, I was going to say just because it was done that way does not mean it still has to be, like I said it does not really matter to me, I is just the example given to me
<Wild_Man> All the other wording is the same
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Audacity 2.3.1 Released, Restores Linux Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138919 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Begining to set up the WIKI.
<Bashing-om> UWN569: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue569 . Insure is correct and error free - is thi what we want to present to the world ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am reviewing the wiki, I am almost dine
<Wild_Man> done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good deal ... All need to look it over and accept and/or advise :)
<Wild_Man> I am not at my best so it is great many people will review it
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am not sure we should include this "Joey likes it, will you?" not sure his opinion being included is appropriate, the facts and nothing but the facts I am thinking
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Chris and I did the leg work .. best others look at it as we can olnly see what we have done :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Best I recall that is Joey's words ... But .. not cast in concreate, if desired we can change. Chris did remark on his phrasing and I did say I liked it as is.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is no big deal to me, and since it is his opinion it might be okay, I know ours would not be for sure
<Wild_Man> krytarik, can make the final decision
<krytarik> Yeah, I agree with Wild_Man here - we really don't want to do editorial stuff like that.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man K .. will edit :)
<Wild_Man> Since this is not about Ubuntu should it not be under Other Articles of Interest "Purism Announces Convergence for Its Linux Phones and Laptops"?
<krytarik> Hmm, I'm fine with it to be in the Blogosphere, it's not that far apart as another distro for example.
<Wild_Man> Okay, just checking
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-02
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ack - will move - and take into account in the future as (local).
<krytarik> Bashing-om: So I just coincidentally looked at my inbox, and noticed neither the DMB election results nor the 20.04 Feature Freeze are in this week's issue..?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Had not seen either - not to late; links ?
<krytarik> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2020-February/date.html - both here.
<krytarik> And sorry, I'd have included guiverc in this too, but turned out he isn't around currently. :/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: See what I can do - guiverc is off preparing for the Passion Play.
<krytarik> O_o
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done the adds - see how it runs with you ?
<Bashing-om> Done for this session - will check channel logs for any other changes to UWN on my morrow.
<teward> who on the news team controls the calendars?
<teward> DMB meeting data is wrong
<teward> namely there's duplicates on the calendar :p
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubeflow 1.0 launches @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubeflow-1-0-launches
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Shotcut Video Editor Update Adds More Export Options, Audio Pitch Filter @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164906 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software activities for 2020-02 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/03/02/free-software-activities-for-2020-02/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Voting Opens in Ubuntu Studio 20.04 Wallpaper Contest @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=164934 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: 2 Years at Weaveworks @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2020/03/2-years-at-weaveworks/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" there is : "<teward> DMB meeting data is wrong" that I have no fix for.
<teward> well not 'wrong' insomuchas there being *two* entries for DMB meeting on the calendar
<teward> date/times are right, but there are two events listed :p
<Bashing-om> teward: Sorry - lemme look once more _ I can generally spot those dupes :)
<teward> yep.  there's one with just "When" and then one populated with where data as well (IRC link, etc.)
<Bashing-om> teward: I be dense for sure as I do not recognized what your reference is to . "Developer Membership Board" does not appear in the Fridge's calander of events.
<teward> hmmmm
<teward> then either the Fridge page is *wrong*
<teward> in that it's using the wrong calendar
<teward> ... or y'all blind :p
<teward> https://imgur.com/xUFHls9  <-- this is what I'm seeing on the Fridge Calendar page
<teward> if this calendar is *wrong* then someone needs to stab it
<Bashing-om> teward: Looking .. and our Fridge calendar link: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<teward> that's where i'm looking
<teward> https://imgur.com/UMuujWH
<teward> with a nice big fat black arrow pointing at where i'm seeing duplication
<Bashing-om> teward: And same links - someone failed to post to the calendar - Not something I can cope with. But I can add the info on your authority :P
<Bashing-om> teward: That nice big black arrow points to next week, no ?
<teward> that's the one i'm complaining about :p
<teward> the schedule hasn't changed but my calendars are fubaring with it being two events :/
<teward> (blame android calendar for being bleh)
<Bashing-om> teward: That duplication has been present for ages. I do not duplicate when making up the newsletter.
<teward> ah, OK.
<teward> I'll have to create a second calendar then that has copies of the duplicate events for me, so I don't rely on chaosness on my side.  Blehrgh.
<teward> thanks
<teward> (I probably need sleep too xD)
<teward> oh don't forget in the newsletter the DMB elections happened - the "New DMB" is in place :P
<Bashing-om> teward: As is for this week - I see no further changes for this week's issue - OK now to push out the current edition ?
<teward> E:CannotViewCurrentEdition
<teward> I have no objections to it
<teward> just remember the new DMB was elected into place last week :p
<teward> *lurks*
<Bashing-om> teward: Got the DMB notice ") /// not real happy with how we do it .. is a work in progress to redo " Welcome New Members and Developers".
<teward> awesome.  Let me know where the newsletter resides once sent, I want to read it L:(
<teward> :) *
<Bashing-om> teward: Available now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue620 . Pushing out to the world now.
<Bashing-om> UWN620 is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no isues seen :D - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> teward: Mailing list: Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news .
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done - pending is release to the social medias :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-03
<guiverc> Bashing-om, my inet died ~a day ago, until fixed I"ll rarely be online  (I'm not at home)
<guiverc> I can publish UWN to fridge, but I have no scripts (on a 'live' system, don't want to grab them either) I can push to fridge but I'd like you to send me fridge.post if helpful
<Bashing-om> guiverc: how do i get the fridge.post to you ? termbin UWN's posting file ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ?? <img src="https://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/c9d7/header.png" />
<guiverc> pastebinit - there's nothing private in it so I don't see any reason to hide it
<Bashing-om> guiverc: This ? : https://termbin.com/l8l1o .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sorry for that delay - doing laundry also :(
<guiverc> not a problem... you're thousands of times faster than my ISP
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-620/
<Bashing-om> \0/ checking :D
<guiverc> I won't attempt social media; my passwords are in my 'hi-tech' password safe (exercise book at home, a book that doesn't leave home)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check, checks good - as to the remainder of the medias - well, will have to await 'til wildman gets home.
<guiverc> (or if/when the ISP fixes my home web connection, I bet Wildman will be faster)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We work with what we have to work with :P - no connection and you are down for the count, and I have no access :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, we have tweeted too (I got passwd first try...)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All that is left now is FaceBook ?
<guiverc> 3 fails on fb; won't try anymore
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack - we await wildman to arrive :(
<guiverc> Bashing-om, another passwd came to me, this one worked; so fb done now too :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D .. All done ? I can now wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> can't see why not
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wiping :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: we do issue 621 - setting up my system presently to support UWN621 - A work of dedication :P
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 620 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-620/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We thought we could not manage without you - But, guiverc did :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, why would you think that? was there was problem?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, I have no internet @ home, currently I'm not home so online for awhile, but my passwd book I don't take away from home
<Wild_Man> guiverc, okay, I could have done it now if needed but glad you got it done
<krytarik> tsimonq2, pleia2: I'm guessing one of you can edit the Fridge calendar to remove the duplicate entry for the DMB meeting as discussed above?  (cc: teward, Bashing-om)
<teward> i'm also guessing it's not a *huge* problem since as Bashing-om said "it's always been like that"
<teward> with duplicates
<krytarik> Well... >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Btw, I was already offline when you added the two items I mentioned to this week's issue, but the DMB election results should have gone under its own header there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Did we not decide not to run "Welcome New Members and Developers" under such until we fix our template ?
<krytarik> Well, 1.) as I see it we already "fixed" our template (i.e. revert it to being a subsection of General Community News), and 2.) I guess if you put election results under New Members and Developers before and nobody complained then I can't really blame you.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We reverted to bullets as we did not like the result under a header. I be more than happy to try and see what it looks like next time. As above " DMB notice ") /// not real happy with how we do it".
<krytarik> Well, that's how you decided to do it!  And yeah, wrt the exact formatting of the bullet point items in the New Members and Developers section, that's indeed something we still have to figure out a little.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: It is not my intention to be controversial not make a confrontation - I am here to help . in respect to bulleting New Members and Developers, you directed that change.
<krytarik> Well, I merely agreed with you there in that you think it needs refinement a little still.
<krytarik> But lumping an entire topic such as the DMB elections under it, certainly isn't the plan.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Fully and completely agree - deserves our full attention. My fear is as we have the template now, though the body of the newsletter looks sane, the contents under General Community News is messy.
<krytarik> So you are saying you dislike the items there to be bullet-pointed?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yeah - I feel that notice should be given of these contributions. A short summary is a good thing.
<krytarik> I would agree.  And I wonder if just putting them in their own paragraph there and making the names of the concerning people bold, could work out..  Since, as I was just about to point out, the fourth-level header certainly doesn't.
<krytarik> That would suck on the mail then though.. :/
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Text_Formatting - cause it'd have to be like  '''bold'''  then, and I'd assume no mail reader would know to treat it specially then.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yeah, is a knotty problem - that I do not have the skill set to address :(
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Wallpaper Contest – VOTE HERE! @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/03/wallpaper-contest-vote-here/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to launch IoT devices – Part 3: make vs buy decisions @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/iot-devices-pt3-infrastructure
<pleia2> krytarik: duplicate removed
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Anbox Cloud – An introduction @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/anbox-cloud-an-introduction
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 620 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-620/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Creating real-time ready systems with ACRN and Ubuntu @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/creating-real-time-ready-systems-with-acrn-and-ubuntu
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-04
<krytarik> pleia2: Thanks!  (teward: See above.)
<teward> thanks pleia2
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How To Remove Trash Icon from Ubuntu Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165005 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linspire 8.7 Promises Top-Notch Performance on Slow Windows 10 Computers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linspire-8-7-promises-top-notch-performance-on-slow-windows-10-computers-529355.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: CirrOS 0.5.0 released @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2020/03/04/cirros-050-released/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OpenShot Gets a Bug Fix Update, Adds Multi-Core Effects Processing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165075 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: OpenUK Kids Competition with Imogen Heap’s MiniMu @ https://jriddell.org/2020/03/04/openuk-kids-competition-with-imogen-heaps-minimu/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-05
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: WSLConf: The first conference dedicated to Windows Subsystem for Linux goes virtual @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/wslconf-the-first-conference-dedicated-to-windows-subsystem-for-linux-goes-virtual
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 65 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-65/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Cancels Physical Windows Subsystem for Linux Event, Now Online-Only @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-cancels-physical-windows-subsystem-for-linux-event-now-online-only-529364.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Summit Switches to Online-Only Over Coronavirus Concerns @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-summit-switches-to-online-only-over-coronavirus-concerns-529366.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft PowerShell 7.0 Now Available for Download on Windows, Linux, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-powershell-7-0-now-available-for-download-on-windows-linux-and-mac-529369.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 5 March 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-5-march-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Zorin OS 15.2 Released, Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165083 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Erich Eickmeyer: Putting-On a New Hat @ https://ericheickmeyer.com/2020/03/05/putting-on-a-new-hat/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Using command aliases in LXD to exec a shell @ https://blog.simos.info/using-command-aliases-in-lxd-to-exec-a-shell/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-06
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Feel Creative? You Can Now Remix the Ubuntu 20.04 Wallpaper @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=165046 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – February 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-february-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Hosted private cloud infrastructure: a cost analysis @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/hosted-private-cloud-infrastructure-a-cost-analysis
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROS 2 CI with GitHub Actions @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ros-2-ci-with-github-actions
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROS Development with LXD @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ros-development-with-lxd
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-07
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 80 – Motor de Arranque @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e80/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 80 – Motor de Arranque @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e80/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Matthias Klumpp: Introducing the MetaInfo Creator @ https://blog.tenstral.net/2020/03/introducing-the-metainfo-creator.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS Wallpaper Contest Winners @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/03/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-wallpaper-contest-winners/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: APT 2.0 released @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2020/03/07/apt-2.0/
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-08
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15.2 Officially Launched with Linux Kernel 5.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-2-officially-launched-with-linux-kernel-5-3-529382.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Safely Backup Google Photos @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/safely-backup-google-photos
<Bashing-om> WIKI621 up for review and final edits - editorial decisions remain; see Gdoc:
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: 15:20 < Bashing-om> WIKI621 up for review and final edits - editorial decisions remain; see Gdoc. :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Hello, I will try to get to it tonight, I am working and preparing for tomorrow, I am out of town working and have  a lot to do and I am very tired so if I don't fall a sleep when I get done I will review it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ack - we do the best we can with what we have to work with - overwhelming in some instances :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes it is, I know you are too
<Wild_Man> I have to get busy or I will never get done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Still with this head cold - withdrawal - thinking is a chore !
